# Univega Superstrada



## ralph11 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a 1997 Univega Superstrada and am curious about the bike. I can't find much about this particular model.

The frame has no lugs on it.

Is it one of the ones made by Miyata out of a high quality steel?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

ralph11 said:


> I have a 1997 Univega Superstrada and am curious about the bike. I can't find much about this particular model.
> 
> The frame has no lugs on it.
> 
> Is it one of the ones made by Miyata out of a high quality steel?




1997? I kinda doubt it


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...997&Brand=Univega&Model=Superstrada&Type=bike


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

My brother's Superstrada (that was about 10 years older) was built up with full Superbe Pro and had long point lugs (perhaps with cutouts) was a Miyata-built one since it's tubing decal mentioned the splined tubing.

TIG and RSX point more to low end (although I have a '99 TIG-welded 853 bike by another maker that is top shelf)


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

In 1984 the Superstrada was full DuraAce AX, lugged Tange Champion #1.

The model down was the Competition, same frame but Superbe Pro.

I know. I had a Superstrada and with all the whacko stuff with the AX group, I wish I had bought the Competition. I pretty much replaced everything with 7400 DuraAce and then it was stolen out of my garage.

Bummer!


----------



## ralph11 (Oct 29, 2008)

what would be a comparable bike then?

how about now?


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

ralph11 said:


> what would be a comparable bike then?
> 
> how about now?


These lugged Superstradas were bikes with top tubsets for their day and top groupos -
Comparable then: lugged racing framesets with Columbus SL/SLX, Reynolds 531C, Ishiwata 022, Tange #1...w/ Campy NR, Shimano D-A, or Suntour Superbe Pro.
The most comparable bikes of the day were the other Japanese makers' top offerings - from Panasonic, Bridgestone, Kuwahara, etc.

With improvements in component performance and weight, similar or slightly worse performance can be had with any TIG welded double-butted 4130, Reynolds 520, with Sun-Race, Tiagra, Sora, 2200, etc.

Similar or better performance to those bikes can be had from today's TIG-welded Reynolds 631, Dedacciai COM 12.5, True Temper Verus and mid-to-low line groupos (Tiagra, 105, Veloce, Rival, etc.)

Similar top-line bikes (with much better performance) today would be built with Reynolds 853/953, True Temper OX or S3, Columbus Nivachrome, with Dura-Ace/Ultegra, Record/Chorus, and SRAM Red/Force.


----------

